# mein WOW Intro



## zwera (9. September 2009)

Hey ich wollte euch einfach mal mein video zeigen was ich selber gemacht habe...hab es damals auf myvideo gestellt und wollte euch mal dran teilhaben
...es ist aus WC3,Pre BC und BC gemacht..
ich bin noch an nem trailer dran mit dem lichking aber iwie fehlt mir da noch die richtige music^^

naja hoffe mal es gefällt euch

und nein es ist weder n keylogger oder sonst iwas wie ihr es an dem link sehn könnt...
falls ihr mir trotzdem net glaubt schaut bei myvideo selber^^
hoffe mal es wird euch gefallen

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/981287/WOW_Intro

lg zwera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2009)

Du hast paar Rendervideos aneinandergeklatscht und ne andere Musik druntergelegt.


----------



## cjdjmage (9. September 2009)

Nice. Sehr gut zusammengeschnitten und sehr gute Musik gewählt. 5+ Sterne^^


----------



## zwera (9. September 2009)

naja machs besser...


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2009)

zwera schrieb:


> naja machs besser...


Bisschenw as hab ich auch mal gemacht so ist's nicht.
http://store.codecluster.de/dontthinkofme.avi
http://store.codecluster.de/shademovie.avi




Perais schrieb:


> Du hast auch immer was zu meckern oder?


Ich sage meine meine Meinung.


----------



## firehawk14 (9. September 2009)

Perais schrieb:


> Du hast auch immer was zu meckern oder?


Sie hat schon recht...
wirklich schwer ist es nicht, und sowas gibts zu hunderten im Internet.


----------



## sösebär (9. September 2009)

Sehr gut geworden ;D wie heißst nochmal die musik? Ich kenn sie aber nichts über sie... ;D
Ich zb. kann keine Vids zusammenschneiden ;D da bin ich en Kackboon ;D aber sehr nice geworden


----------



## robsenq (9. September 2009)

oh, das requiem for a dream theme... wie einfallsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mein persönliches Intro: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2421622/Add_N_To_X_Plug_Me_In


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2009)

sieht echt toll aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doch der Ton fehlt halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

sösebär schrieb:


> Sehr gut geworden ;D wie heißst nochmal die musik? Ich kenn sie aber nichts über sie... ;D
> Ich zb. kann keine Vids zusammenschneiden ;D da bin ich en Kackboon ;D aber sehr nice geworden


requiem for a dream o.s.t.
hatte jetz keine lust rauszufinden welche version genau


----------



## Raminator (9. September 2009)

also ich finde es gelungen


----------



## Baldoran (9. September 2009)

Hm...
Ich bin ja in der Regel immer sehr nett...
jedoch...bin ich mal ehrlich...
Ich muss Tikume leider zustimmen .
Das Video besteht leider nur aus zusammengeworfenen Videos .
Wenn du jedoch gerne Videos über WoW erstellst...warum versuchst du nicht Machinimas zu machen ?


----------



## Teradas (9. September 2009)

Super gemacht!
Auch wenn du nur Sachen zusammengeschnitten hast,ist es trotzdem gut geworden.


----------



## Mjuu (9. September 2009)

815


----------



## Aavalos (9. September 2009)

Naja passt schon, solche videos haben immer liebhaber. Ich z.b. finds etz ned so killer 

TIPP: Stell es auf You Tube, da gibt es eine größere WoW Community und einfach mehr user!!!!!!


----------



## zwera (9. September 2009)

...wie gesagt ich wollte weder n riesen ding machen ala michel bay oder steven spielberg so...ich wollte nur die wow intros mal zu einem ganzen machen weil sie MEINER meinung(rest muss es nunmal selber wissen) ganz gut harmonieren so..
ich wollte weder was dazu erfinden noch sonstwas weil ich wie gesagt auch kaum ahnung habe...


----------



## Grushdak (9. September 2009)

Ich finde das "Intro" ganz ok.

Allerdings empfinde ich es für ein Intro etwas zu lang.
Ich würde, falls Du ein wenig die Story zeigen willst/wolltest, die Reihenfolge berichtigen.
Denn da springt so Manches etwas hin und her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei einer Stelle dachte ich:
Hmm gehört das zu Wow oder Gothic3 ? ... ^^

greetz


----------



## Ela_77 (9. September 2009)

Also ich fand es nett gemacht... 

Wäre toll, wenn mir einer sagen könnte, wie das Lied heißt? ich habe den OSt von Requiem for a dream, aber diese Version finde ich gar nicht. 

Danke schonmal und mach weiter (an den TE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## zwera (9. September 2009)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Also ich fand es nett gemacht...
> 
> Wäre toll, wenn mir einer sagen könnte, wie das Lied heißt? ich habe den OSt von Requiem for a dream, aber diese Version finde ich gar nicht.
> 
> ...




Clint Mansell - Requiem for a Dream Remix 
hier ist das lied^^


----------



## Lillyan (9. September 2009)

Zurück zum Thema, und das ist nicht Tikume, sondern das Video. Alle weiteren Kommentare zu Tikume werden gelöscht.


----------



## xdave78 (9. September 2009)

Also ich finds auch ganz gut zusammengeschnitten. Das Video geht imemr gut mit der Musik mit und das alleine ist schon ne Menge Arbeit. Nur dder Blackscreen bei 2:40 stört - da muss noch wat hin^^


----------



## poTTo (10. September 2009)

war am anfang auchn wenig skeptisch, habs aber zuende geschaut und ich mags. ein paar stellen passen net ganz, aber egal. Hast gut gemacht, war auch bestzimmt ein kleiner meter arbeit. *daumen hoch*


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2009)

normalerweise mag ich amv's 
nur das weis auch nid 
das lied ist so ausgelutscht und an paar stellen passts auch nid

aber sonst ganz ok zusammengebasteltes aus der wc3 und wow video kiste..


----------



## xdave78 (11. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bisschenw as hab ich auch mal gemacht so ist's nicht.
> http://store.codecluster.de/dontthinkofme.avi
> http://store.codecluster.de/shademovie.avi


Naja ganz OK. Hab erstmal nur das erste angesehen. Naja Musik ist wohl geschmackssache und der handlung konnte ich auch nur teils folgen . Für die Grafik kannste ja nix.Das der Abspann etwas genauso lang ist wie der Plot ist etwas befremdlich aber ansonsten Hut ab. Ich zieh mir mal das andere auch noch rein in der Hoffnung die Musik ist nicht wieder so...hmm...Dido.

Ich hab auch mal vor X jahren (2006?) ein WoW video gemacht. War mein erster Versuch ein Film aus Spielgrafik zu machen. 
http://www.delirium-malfurion.de/e107_file...dS_theMovie.zip

ist ziemlich gross und auch recht lang (17min) zum Teil nix besonderes haben uns aber damals ne Menge Mühe gegeben damit.

Meinen anderen Film darf ich hier ja nicht zeigen, auch bei YouTube hab ich dafür ne Verwarnung kassiert...war halt ne Promo für unsre AoC Tabledancebar "TittyTwister in Khemi" - ein Event das wir dort veranstaltet haben. Dafür haben wir zu 3 ein Tanzvideo gemacht...war auch nicht so easy die Bewegungen aufeinander abzustimmen. auf myvideo kann man es noch sehen wenn man alt genug ist und meine Infos als Suchgrundlagen hernehmen täte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde solche Filme wo man mit Emotes usw ne Story erzählt aber an sich auch kreative rund cooler. Das ist halt ungefähr 100mal mehr Aufwand als was zusammenzucutten was schon da ist. Klar.

€: OK hab nun auch den 2ten Film gesehen. also 7 Minuten Starring und dann 4 minuten plot..hmm..ja OK. Das mit den Emotes habter sehr geil hinbekommen ich weiss selber wie schwer das ist - Musik ist auch wieder Geschmacksache. Bist Du vllt ne Frau Tikume? Das würde natürlich einiges erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ashbringer2 (12. September 2009)

Was mir in dem Video fehlt sind effekte wiel zusammenschneidne kann ja jeder ^^
und die musik past auch nicht immer


----------



## Morticians (14. September 2009)

mal ne frage warum zeigst du das video jetzt?

das steht da schon seit über 2 jahren drinn.

meine meinung zu dem video ist das es nicht schlecht und nicht gut ist einfach nur zusammen kopiert nichts verändert gar/kaum efekte usw.


----------

